# Sugarless throat "sweets"



## Lindale Lad (Dec 12, 2011)

For the first time since being diagnosed with D2, I've got a "throat" and would normally resort to my stash of Strepsils.

Are there any sugarless alternatives out there and if so, any recommendations please?

I've noted the sugarless Covonia posts.

Thanks

Lindale Lad


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes you can get sugar free throat pastilles, I think Strepsils themselves do a sugar free version...

But be warned they do taste disgusting or the last lot I had several years ago where and I think they were strepsils...


----------



## macabee (Dec 12, 2011)

Strepsils produce a sugar free lozenge, strawberry flavour, which is not too bad. I have had a bit of a 'dry' throat recently and enquired at my local chemist.

However at about ?3.19 for 36 they are not cheap! but they seemed to have done the trick.

Cheers


----------



## scotty (Dec 12, 2011)

halls do a sugar free menthol one


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 12, 2011)

I've got some SF strepsils. Sweetened with Maltitol I think... so the usual risk of 'fireworks' if you have too many of them - though the recommended intake is only 1 every 4 hours I think.

M


----------



## vince13 (Dec 12, 2011)

I've recently needed to resort to throat sweets and had the Strepsils Strawberry ones - I didn't dislike the taste at all and they certainly made the sore throat more comforted.

As I'm on Metformin any "explosive" effects would have been disguised by the Metformin's nasty little habits !


----------



## redrevis (Dec 12, 2011)

When I was ill I used the sugar free Strepsils and Halls throat sweets. I think I had too many though as I got the unwanted side effects


----------



## Garthion (Dec 12, 2011)

try the sugar free Fishermens' Friends come in a range of flavours and do work a treat.


----------



## Catharine (Dec 13, 2011)

*Bad throats*

I've used a throat spray from the chemist, I'm almost certain it was sugar free, certainly didn't taste sweet! I think the make is covonia... worth looking at though as it helped me when I had tonsilitis.


----------



## Lindale Lad (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions.  I have a nice new pack of strawberry flavour sugar free Strepsils.  I hadn't thought about sugar free Fisherman's Friends until last night when I was clearing out the old stock from the cupboard.

I'll look into the the throat spray too.

I'm still amazed with what has sugar in it and how much.

Thanks again, appreciated.


----------

